# Fridge Vent Sealant



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We've just been away for the weekend and spent most of it with the fire on full blast. Couldn't understand where all the wind was coming from (Although now Bill's a vegetarian I've got a fairly good idea most of the time) until we saw that the fridge fitter had replaced the outdoor vents using screws only and no sealant around the outside.

Is there any particular sealant that we should use? I think the original was a grey/blue putty like material.

Hope someone can help.


----------



## stearman65 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Sealant*

Hi JackieP
O'Leary's motorhome spares do 3 types, one is a sealant/ adhesive one a flexible sealant that is easy to remove for maintenance, just Google their name for details. I suppose the job has been done now?. £5 plus postage per tube., you need a skeleton sealant gun to apply.
Stearman65


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jackie

Sealing round the edges of a vent seems like a waste of time to me, 'cos vents are already full of holes or they wouldn't be vents! :wink: :roll: 

I know nothing about your model of van, but I think it's far more likely that the draught is getting in past the fridge housing, which should be sealed but frequently isn't.

If you remove the outside vents and have a look inside, it may be quite easy to seal the gaps with suitable bits of foam rubber or gaffer tape.

It can be fiddly, which (presumably) is why it often isn't done properly in the first place.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Jackie
> 
> Sealing round the edges of a vent seems like a waste of time to me, 'cos vents are already full of holes or they wouldn't be vents! :wink: :roll:
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you thank you fellow motorhomers.

I can see what you mean about vents and holes - but the gaps around these metal vents are HUGE. I think the vents have been on and off over the years and that, combined with with the orange peel finish has left a lot of gaps for the wind to get under. There are three vents too so it's 3 times the wind! 

Very interested too about the lack of sealing in the fridge housing. We've got the van outside the house to do some work on it later today so will get all the vents off and have a good look. Even when vents were better sealed there used to be a more than usual kind of draught so that's looking like the issue.

Thanks once more - you guys are stars.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes totally agree with Zeb's solution. We noticed the wind tunnel effect last winter from top and bottom of fridge. Foam strips pushed into gaps from inside MH have solved the problem. The vents are there for a reason!

Good Luck

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

JackieP said:


> Thanks once more - you guys are stars.


Not really Jackie (_Blushes modestly_!  )

It's just that we have been there and are able to pass on first hand (_and very chilly_) experience.

Glad if we could help.

Dave


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

JackieP said:


> I think the original was a grey/blue putty like material


The adhesive queried above is a non curing butyl mastic of the kind used to seal caravan edge trims and is available from Jacksons camping, ebay (search caravan mastic or sealant) or your local caravan shop. It comes off with turps. They do it in sealant gun cartridges or tape form and in various colours.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I would seal it to stop rain water running down the bodywork and behind the lip on the vent.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Jezport said:


> I would seal it to stop rain water running down the bodywork and behind the lip on the vent.


So would I . . . . now you mention it. 

Isn't it easy to overlook the obvious sometimes. It won't do much to reduce the draught, but well worth doing for the reason you state.

Dave (Feeling small now, having missed that one!  )


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

See now, I didn't want to mention water ingress, but now someone has..... 

Sealant on way from O'Learys. Them vents are coming off tomorrow and I shall be giving my fridge housing a thorough going over. Oh yesh.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have just thought, you can get winter covers for your fridge vents. They can be left on while using the fridge if the ambient temperature is under 10 degrees. They seal most the vent up but leave enough for the fridge to work.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I've been reading about them. I believe you can use them when the fridge is on electric? Would love to get some but think our old metal vents would not be suitable. They're only about .5cm in depth and I don't think there would be anywhere for the vents to fit onto.  If you tell me different I'd be delighted.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

JackieP said:


> I've been reading about them. I believe you can use them when the fridge is on electric? Would love to get some but think our old metal vents would not be suitable. They're only about .5cm in depth and I don't think there would be anywhere for the vents to fit onto. If you tell me different I'd be delighted.


What about some duct tape Jackie? :wink:

Carefully applied it could look quite neat and would do the job perfectly well if you can't source the pukka covers. You could even stick it on the inside if you didn't want it to show. (_Lateral Thinkers R Us_! :lol: )

Do check with a qualified van service engineer first though, as it could (would! 8O ) be very dangerous if you covered up too much, or the wrong part of the vent.

Dave


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Half way through the job and apart from being out in the biting cold I'm quite enjoying myself. All the insulation had gone from round the fridge housing with lots an lots of gaps under the cupboard and through the floor. Have used an old off cut of memory foam to plug the gaps. It's working really well - it scrunches up like an ear plug and then expands to fill the gap. Have used duct tape of the top just as an extra precaution.

Used turps (as suggested) to soften what was left of the mastic and both vents and contact surfaces are just about cleaned up now. As fate would have it, no mastic has arrived from O'Leary's but I hope it will come tomorrow. For now I'll just lash the vents on with 4/6 screws.

Also discovered some fairly big gaps on the interior of the van around the sides of the fridge and a huge one underneath. Have got some brown multi purpose silicone to go round those edges. Will be getting onto it just as soon as I warm up a bit.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

JackieP - Can I ask if you put the fridge vent 'covers' on at night. I had to resort to doing this because like others above the fridge had not been sealed to the inside. 

As also mentioned the fridge vents are there for a reason but before you can get the sides and top sealed using the vent covers might help.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Jezport said:


> I have just thought, you can get winter covers for your fridge vents. They can be left on while using the fridge if the ambient temperature is under 10 degrees. They seal most the vent up but leave enough for the fridge to work.


Hi Jezport.
Personally I slip a length of roof fibre insulation up the back of my fridge during the winter months when it's not in use.
Just about 4 or 5 ft. in length keeps the wind and weather out.

Ray.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Losos said:


> JackieP - Can I ask if you put the fridge vent 'covers' on at night. I had to resort to doing this because like others above the fridge had not been sealed to the inside.
> 
> As also mentioned the fridge vents are there for a reason but before you can get the sides and top sealed using the vent covers might help.


As already stated, I don't have the vent covers. Old van and the vents are made from almost flat bits of aluminium not sure I'd be able to get any to fit. They're not a standard sized vent anyway - just to add to the joy. 

Got the job all finished at 10pm in the freezing cold. All I need now are some stainless steel screws to replace the 20 assorted rusty ones.

Cheers to everyone. Another success for MHF!


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

We had fumes coming from the top of our fridge in the summer and you could see daylight when looking from the inside so had to take it back to the dealer and they sealed it with mastic (the guard flap) but it shows how the draught blew the fumes back in and the need for sealing.


----------

